# Is there a way that I can find TUGGERS who own at my resort?



## SBK (Mar 14, 2008)

I tried to find a way to find other BBS users who own at one of my resorts.  If there is a way, I couldn't figure it out.  Is this possible?

Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 14, 2008)

You can go to the board for that resort - either by location or system and post a message to other owners.  

Or you can use the Search Users function on the Users List (blue bar top of page.)

Or you can go to the review page for that resort and see what owners are listed (TUG Resort Database in red bar - top of page.)


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 14, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> Or you can use the Search Users function on the Users List (blue bar top of page.)



This is a good option

1 click on user list

2. above the last visit column, click search users

3. advance search

4. in the resort owned box, type in your resort name.


----------



## SBK (Mar 15, 2008)

Bill -- Thank you very much!


----------

